# Supermarket Deals



## Smashbox

_A selection of offers from some supermarkets_

*Super Valu Valid til 28th Feb*

- Leg of Lamb Half Price now €6.79
- Half Price fresh salmon
- Calrsberg 20 btl pack €17.99 save €6
- €2 Offers - Goodfellas Solos pizzas, Quilted Velvet 4 rolls, Aquafresh tube/pump, Birdseye Seaside Specials.
- Half Price Striploin Steak now €12.45
- Family Meals for under €7 - Ingredients for Shepherds Pie and Bangers & Mash 
- Coke/Diet/Zero 6xCans BOGOF €3.44

*Dunnes Stores Can't find a date for this.. will keep checking*

- Half Price Cod Fillets now €10.17
- Half Price Donegal Catch Cod 450g now €2.49
- Half Price McCain HomeFries 900g now €2.05
- Half Price Free Range Eggs now €1.88
- Cow & Gate Milk 2 for €20 (€12.49 each)
- Half Price Nestle Cereals
- 2L Coke/Diet/Zero for 99c
- Half Price Yoplait Yoghurt 8pks

*Tesco Valid til 01 March*

- 20 bottles Miller/Bud €16.99
- Walkers Crisps 6pk BOGOF
- 6 Medium Eggs Half Price now 79c
- Meal Deal for €5.50 - Donegal Catch Battered Cod 4pk + Green Isle Chips
- Half Price salmon 
- Half Price Tesco prawns now €5.49
- 25% off farmed salmon and haddock fillets

*Lidl Valid til 1st March*

- 18 small Sella Bottles €11.99 Save 25%
- Muller Fruit Crunch/Corner Yoghurts 6pk BOGOF
- Dove Shower Creme 250ml €1.99 
See tried&tested for newspaper reviews of their products : [broken link removed]


----------



## gebbel

That's great thanks


----------



## Smashbox

Thanks 

Will try and update it with Lidl/Aldi etc too


----------



## car

great post smashy.  Suggestion for anyone posting in this going forward,  can a date be put beside beside the shop e.g. 

*Lidl -- 26/02/09
*- 18 small Sella Bottles €11.99 Save 25%
- Muller Fruit Crunch/Corner Yoghurts 6pk BOGOF

I know each post has a datestamp but with editing and whatnot its easier to read.


----------



## Smashbox

Thanks car, will find out the end dates today and edit my post.


----------



## Smashbox

*Tesco Valid Until 08/03/09*

€5 deals
- 1.4kg chicken
- 600g boneless pork chops
- 700g diced beef
- 450g diced chicken breast
- 400g chicken breast fillets
- 800g lean steak mince.

Half Price Yoplait Yoghurts 8pk : €2.64
Half Price Punnets – Peach (€1.99) Plum (€1.74) and Oranges (€1.49)
Up to half price on selected clothing
Budweiser 20 bottles for €16.99 (85c per bottle)
Lots of baby long-term discounts

http://www.tesco.ie/weeklytopoffers/?osadcampaign=LB1

*Tesco update!* Was just in my local Tesco and they're selling the LARGE boxes of Pampers nappies and Pampers Wipes 24x3 refill packs for Half Price.


----------



## Smashbox

*Super Valu Valid til 7th March*

€1 Deals
Palmolive Liquid Soap Hand Wash
Flash 500ml Floor Cleaner
Dairygold Butter 454g
Irish Pride White Sliced Pan
Roma Bolognaise Sauce Jar

Triple Velvet White Toilet Rolls Half Price now €4.32
Shaws Crumbed/Carved Pre Pack Ham Family Size Half Price now €2.88
Huggies DryNights/DryNights Sleep Shorts Half Price now €3.99
Surf Powder 2.85kg Washing Powder Half Price now €4.61
Alterra Special Reserve Cabernet Sauvignon/Chardonnay  Half Price now €7.49

Caburys, Mars and Nestle Medium Size Easter Eggs 2 for €4

€7 Family Meal deals is once again Shepherds Pie and Bangers and Mash


----------



## tara83

Superquinn have Loreal Elive Shampoo and Conditioner at €2 each.  They usually retail around €5-6.  It is valid for this week


----------



## Smashbox

Thats a great saving, no Superquinn around here for me though


----------



## Smashbox

*Lidl Valid Until 8th March*

BOGOF on Muller Rice
18 pk Hula Hoops and Skips 33% off now €2.99
BOGOF Tinned Salmon Fillets in sauce
BOGOF Simple Face Wash/Eye Make Up Remover/Cleansing Wipes 
Mr. Muscle Kitchen/Bathroom Cleaner €1.15 save €1
6 x 500ml bottles of water 99c


----------



## Smashbox

*Super Valu* _Valid til Tuesday 17th March_

Half Price Offers

SV Thick Cut Rashers 330g (now 2.45)
SV Irish Pork Sausages 227g (now 52c)
McVities Biscuit Twin Range
Special K 750g (now 2.34)
7 Up Normal/Free Twin Pack (now 1.99)
Ristorante Pizza Range (now 1.09 - were 3.29)

SV Med Eggs 6s €1
SV Pudding Black/White €1

Budweiser 24pk bottles €19.49
Paddy Whiskey 70cl €21.49
Hennessy Brandy 70cl €27.99
Finlandia Vodka 70cl €18.99
Bacardi 1lt €27


----------



## Sue Ellen

Hope Smashbox won't mind me posting in 'her' forum 

Usually buy Sun or Finish dishwasher tablets and these can work out quite expensive when you buy the 3-in-one type.  Decided recently to try out Dunnes All-in-1 Lemon and they're great.  Every bit as good as the other brands and a fraction of the price.


----------



## Smashbox

Thats great Sue Ellen, I always get the three in one branded product, so will have to try the Dunnes own now! Mind you, I usually try and get them on special offer!


----------



## oldtimer

Sue Ellen, how did you know Smashbox was a 'her.' I always visualised a man going around to the various supermarkets with a biro, noting the good value for us.


----------



## Smashbox

Cheers for that oldtimer.. 

Besides, I dont use a biro.. I have office word on my phone...


----------



## justsally

of course Smashbox is a "her"

It's obvious!!!! she's checking out the prices and noting the bargains...........that's multi-tasking


----------



## Smashbox

I agree Sally.. do men check the prices before they buy?!


----------



## KFB123

This Friday there is a large discount store opening in Terryland in Galway which offers better prices than Aldi, Lidl and Musgraves. It has another branch opened in Milltown in Galway county and is called N17 Discount Store (I think!). I have heard about it and reckon it will create serious value.
Owner is supposedly sending trucks up North and bringing back bargains in food and dry goods etc.

I'm not associated to it in any way, just heard about it coming to Galway city soon


----------



## Guest128

Sue Ellen said:


> Hope Smashbox won't mind me posting in 'her' forum
> 
> Usually buy Sun or Finish dishwasher tablets and these can work out quite expensive when you buy the 3-in-one type.  Decided recently to try out Dunnes All-in-1 Lemon and they're great.  Every bit as good as the other brands and a fraction of the price.



Surely in times like these the really frugal people will be reverting the sink


----------



## Sue Ellen

FLANDERS` said:


> Surely in times like these the really frugal people will be reverting the sink



Only for Him Indoors when I tell him to get off his you-know-what     and wash the pots by hand.


----------



## sandrat

our frinkin dishwasher is on the blink but luckily hands that do dishes can feel soft as your face


----------



## oldtimer

.............with new new fairy liquid. Isn't that how the ad goes? Sorry can't sing it.


----------



## MB05

Oldtimer, I think it is mild green fairy liquid.


----------



## justsally

Smashbox said:


> I agree Sally.. do men check the prices before they buy?!


 

Well he who shall be nameless is beginning to check the prices and the "sell by date" 'cause his ears just can't take the nagging any longer.


----------



## justsally

FLANDERS` said:


> Surely in times like these the really frugal people will be reverting the sink


 
hmmmmmmmm, methinks Flanders is a guy, who directs the world from the comfort of his armchair.


----------



## Smashbox

Ahem.. back on track now please!

*Lidl* _Valid til 15th March_

- Guiness & Carlsberg Fridge Pack 8 x 500ml cans €12.99
- Stella 18 x sml bottles €11.99
- Bulmers Cider Cans €1.99ea
- Tennents Lager Cans €0.99ea

Fresh Shamrock 79c per bunch


----------



## Smashbox

*Dunnes Stores* 

Lots of offers for all you winos out there :


- Save 33% on Loin of Pork, Fillet Steak, Round Steak, Round Roast, Rib Roast

- Half price swedes, carrots, bagged onions, 2kg sunrise potatoes

- Half price Yoplait seed yoghurts now €2.69, Muller Corner now 39c, Nestle Munch Bunch now €1.19.

- Half Price Walkers 26pk Crisps, BOGOF Tayto Toobz, 2 for €3 on Pringles

- 6pk soft drink cans Buy 4 for €10 - 7up, Club Orange/Lemon, Pepsi, Cidona

- Half Price L'Oreal Shampoo 400ml range €2.89, selected suncreams, Gilette Venus shaving gel range, Johnsons Skincare Wipes.

When I was in the other day they also had a special offer on cases of beer bottles, Budweiser and Miller were the ones on the shelves, I believe them to be box of 24 for €19.99.


----------



## twofor1

Don’t see it on their website so possibly only applies to Nutgrove. Today they had a freezer full of Goodfella Pizzas 315g (margherita and pepperoni) €3.32, Green Isle 600g spicey wedges €2.49 

Buy either pizza *and* wedges for only €2, saving €3.81


----------



## Smashbox

What shop was this twofor1... 

I likes your name.. perhaps I shoulda called meself that!


----------



## twofor1

Sorry, the name might help alright.

Tesco.


----------



## Smashbox

I'm really fussy with spicy wedges, but for €2 I'd give them a go!


----------



## Black Sheep

How about the Supervalue deal, 1/2 price *Round roast with free carrotts and baby spuds*. Sounds great so I decided to buy 2. 
Did not want *2* sets of carrotts and spuds so when I checked my receipt at home, I had been charged for the carrotts and spuds that I did not accept. 89c for spuds and 79c for carrotts. 

When is a bargain not a bargain???????


----------



## Smashbox

I hadn't heard about that deal, well the first part anyway. 

If the carotts and potatoes were free, why were they charged even if you did take them, which you obviously didnt? Very strange.


----------



## oldtimer

Availed of the roast beef + free carrots and free baby potatoes. Good value. At the checkout the carrots and potatoes prices are added on but after final tally under heading ''voucher'' they are deducted.


----------



## Black Sheep

There was no voucher deduction on my *second* roast as the voucher is still stuck on the roast (only taken off when carrotts and spuds are accepted)

And they talk of the whole shopping experience as if it was a pleasant one.

Far more stressful than going to work


----------



## Smashbox

*Tesco *_Valid til 22/03/09_

Breakfast Deal Denny Sausages/Rashers/B or W Pudding €4
Medium Easter Eggs 3 for €5
Sirloin/Striploin Steak Half Price
BOGOF Frozen Party Range Tesco brand
20 x 330ml Miller €15.99
Paddy Whiskey 70cl €20.99 save €4
Turner Road Wine less than half price €6.99
Guinness 6x500ml cans €9.99


----------



## Smashbox

*Super Valu* _Valid til 21st March_

Pampers Nappies Mega Pack Boxes Half Price €16.49
Chicken w/ free back bacon special pack €5.59
SV Rashers/Sausages Half Price
24pk Budweiser Bottles €19.49
Paddy Whiskey 70cl €21.49
Hennessy 70cl €27.99
Finlandia Vodka 70cl €18.99


----------



## Smashbox

*Tesco* _Valid til 01/04_

Selected Kelloggs Cereals - 2 for €4.50
BOGOF Pampers Baby Wipes - €3.49 each
BOGOF Herbal Essences Shampoo/Conditioner 400ml - €4.99 
Large Easter Eggs - 2 for €8
Small Easter Eggs - 3 for €4
BOGOF Ballygowan Still/Sparkling Water 2L - €1.49 each


----------



## foxylady

Tesco

Triple Velvet 18 toilet rolls €6.50
Woolite 1.5 litre half price now €2.99 Colour & €3.23 Darks
Bewleys Teabags 50% extra free €2.89


----------



## sandrat

this thread reminds me of that website shoppingbill that used to exist, I think smashbox should start a new one


----------



## baldyman27

Smashbox said:


> *Tesco* _Valid til 01/04_
> 
> Selected Kelloggs Cereals - 2 for €4.50
> *BOGOF* Pampers Baby Wipes - €3.49 each
> BOGOF Herbal Essences Shampoo/Conditioner 400ml - €4.99
> Large Easter Eggs - 2 for €8
> Small Easter Eggs - 3 for €4
> BOGOF Ballygowan Still/Sparkling Water 2L - €1.49 each


 
'Scuse my ignorance but what does BOGOF mean?

BTW, I don't have babies so I won't need the baby wipes, but I definitely won't need the Herbal Essences.


----------



## Ancutza

BOGOF - Buy-one-get-one-free


----------



## baldyman27

ahhh. Cheers.


----------



## Smashbox

sandrat said:


> this thread reminds me of that website shoppingbill that used to exist, I think smashbox should start a new one


 
Although it seems like I have a lot of time on my hands... I dont.. and how could I ever leave AMM..

Baldy.. you could use the wipes to shine your head perhaps?


----------



## baldyman27

Smashbox said:


> how could I ever leave *AMM*..
> 
> Baldy.. you could use the wipes to shine your head perhaps?


 
What's AMM?? Cant help feeling that I'm the subject of your derision this week Smashbox.Feeling very demoralised.....


----------



## Smashbox

AAM = ASK ABOUT MONEY!!! Jeez... get with the program..

Aw poor you baldy... I'd never ridicule you..

Me wonders if theres a sale on anywhere on Pledge, I hear that brings up a good shine too?


----------



## baldyman27

Smashbox said:


> *AAM = ASK ABOUT MONEY!!!* Jeez... get with the program..
> 
> Aw poor you baldy... I'd never ridicule you..
> 
> Me wonders if theres a sale on anywhere on Pledge, I hear that brings up a good shine too?


 
You might want to edit your previous post so. (Yessss, I got one over on you!!)

The Boss prefers to spit and shine my head.


----------



## Smashbox

I have never ridiculed you! 

I have to take my loneliness out on you since SLF and Purple aren't around.. havent seen San either.. sniff


----------



## baldyman27

Ah dear! Didn't mean to upset you. C'mere for an 'oul hug. You can BOGOF.


----------



## sandrat

I'm here so you can stop shining his head, why does that sound rude?


----------



## Smashbox

Haha nice one San, trust you to lower the tone missus

You can bogoff yourself baldy.. I was just trying to be nice to you because of your affliction.


----------



## NicolaM

Smashbox,
I still can't believe you're not a bloke!
I got that one so wrong too...
Oops
Nicola


----------



## Smashbox

Thats mean Nicola... what part of my name makes me a man!?

Smashbox is a brand of cosmetics I'll have you know.

Stop siding with the bald dude and being mean to me.


----------



## NicolaM

I wouldn't be mean to you!

Champion work, by the way Mrs


Nicola


----------



## Smashbox

Now now flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## baldyman27

Smashbox said:


> You can bogoff yourself baldy.. I was just trying to be nice to you because of your affliction.


 
I was using BOGOF in the 'buy one get one free' sense as it was only explained to me a few posts previously. Even when I try to be nice I get shot down!!

In order to contribute something worthwhile to this very useful thread, my father is always going on about Dunnes offers on meat after the weekends. He gets good quality steak, etc for half price at the end-of-aisle that still has a few days left on it. He says Mondays are the best days.


----------



## Smashbox

Nice one baldman


----------



## Smashbox

*Tesco* _til 29th_

Pork Steak Half Price now €4.99/kg
Ariel Sensitive 50 washes Half Price now €11.99
Floar Buttery Half Price now €1.07
Turner Road Chardonnay/Merlot €6.99
Triple Velvet 18 rolls now €6.50
Petite Filous 12pk Half Price now €2.02
Kleenex Twin Pack Half Price €2.97
Comfort 3l €3.99
Pampers Giga Pack (148) Half Price €21.99

Large Easter Eggs 2 for €8
Small Easter Eggs 3 for €4

Swedes 3 pk, Celery, Savoy Cabbage all 89c each


----------

